# ...SUNBATHE look...



## snowkei (Jun 5, 2007)

helllllllllllllo!!!me againt!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I don't buy moonbathe yet, only do the SUNBATHE look!!LOL










what I use

[face]
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff

[brow]
shiseido elixir brow pencil

[eye]
paints #untitled
e/s #smut. black tied. expensive pink. spring up
en coleur eye pencil #p01
NARS glitter pencil #area
ardell false lashes #114(upper) & 116(lower)

[cheek]
Bobbi brown shimmerbrick #brownie & apricot

[lips]
RML lipstick #20
Bobbi Brown glitter lipgloss #gold glitter


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SUNBATHE look*

Very nice!


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SUNBATHE look*

very very very pretty!


----------



## nycDiva357 (Jun 5, 2007)

i like this look alot!!! nice!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 5, 2007)

you look sooo pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 5, 2007)

Love it! The lashes are fab


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 5, 2007)

You Are Freaking Gorgeous!!! I cant tell you how happy i am to see you posting more lately!!! This look is (like all the others) *STUNNING*


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 5, 2007)

Always beautiful, like you.  Very nice color combo and the lashes look amazing.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 5, 2007)

this looks amazing. you always have the coolest lashes!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2007)

this is so nice, and I don't remember if I told you before but I love your new hair.


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

you look fabulous w/ those lashes and great blending...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Pretty!!!
Your hair looks good.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2007)

You look as gorgeous as always


----------



## Ciara (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Moontress (Jun 5, 2007)

this is a great look! very pretty


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 5, 2007)

You are hotness, and your hair is fab.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## breathless (Jun 5, 2007)

you look insanely incredible!!!!!!! wow!!! love this!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks everyone =D


----------



## macface (Jun 6, 2007)

you look amazing.


----------



## mistella (Jun 6, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh my, this looks amazing on you! I really like the lashes


----------



## odditorium (Jun 6, 2007)

I just have to say i really love how you make smokey eyes work for Asian girls, and this is no exception!  Really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Could i ask, where did you use the Smut, though?


----------



## aeryss (Jun 6, 2007)

wow - this is gorgeous!


----------



## shopgood (Jun 6, 2007)

very pretty! i loove your new hair. it's so glamorous!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 6, 2007)

beautiful !!!! 
i love everything about this look, especially the cheeks


----------



## milamonster (Jun 6, 2007)

i love this look
the lashes are cool, i like how you put on the bottom ones


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2007)

We should totally get married. You are incredibly gorgeous and talented and every look I see from you is hot. I love your hair! I didn't know you had it cut!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 6, 2007)

sublime!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 6, 2007)

You are so talented & beautiful. I adore your hair. Yay for ladies w/ short hair!


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 6, 2007)

very sunny


----------



## snowkei (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *odditorium* 

 
_I just have to say i really love how you make smokey eyes work for Asian girls, and this is no exception! Really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could i ask, where did you use the Smut, though?_

 
I use smut beneath the orange color! (named expensive pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 6, 2007)

So gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Essjica (Jun 6, 2007)

Absolutely love the lashes!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 6, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always hun!


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

Wonderful... looks really great!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2007)

so PRETTY


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks ladies <3


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 7, 2007)

love evrything about this look!


----------



## SHARKIA (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow Very Nice It Looks Pretty


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 7, 2007)

wow first time i seen u with the summer glo!i love it awsome as always!=)


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

you are sooooooo pretty! and yes, i also love the haircut!


----------



## daFilli (Jun 13, 2007)

u have such pretty skin... thank u for schooling me!!!


----------



## Malice (Jun 13, 2007)

I LOOVE your Make-ups!!

I usually wonder if there is any color that does not suit you!!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 13, 2007)

very glam!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks all!!<3


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 13, 2007)

i keep looking back at this post because i love the makeup.. and your haircut!!!

keep posting!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 13, 2007)

You look fabulous like always!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!! And I just loved your hair cut!!!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the color of your hair. What is that color? I am getting my hair did Saturday and would love that as my base.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 14, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## snowkei (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks ladies!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Lord you are talented!  You look gorgeous!  Are you a MA?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

oooh, can you do a tut on this one?


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Good Lord you are talented! You look gorgeous! Are you a MA?_

 
nope Im not


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_nope Im not
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You should be!


----------



## allthatglamour (Jun 30, 2007)

You always make things look so gorgeous.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 1, 2007)

Pretty! Love the drama of the lashes! =)


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

you're a stunner! you look so glowy and gorgeous


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 2, 2007)

Just perfect!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

i am always waiting for you tut ..good luck sis..


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

Ooh! I like!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------

